# Can you tell Asians apart? Take the quiz.



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 19, 2020)

QUIZ LINK

Post your scores and any tips you have.

I scored 5/18.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 19, 2020)

chinese people have circular faces like a ninja turtle toy. chinese women have wide mouths like a trout.

koreans and japs look the same because they are.

10/18


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 19, 2020)

This post feels strangely like an advertisement.


----------



## pleasegoaway (Dec 19, 2020)

7/18, I think chinese people tend to have darker skin?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 19, 2020)

7/18
This is a terrible quiz, japs and chinks usually look more different than this and some of them are clearly very mixed it also doesn't help that I'm not familiar with koreans


pleasegoaway said:


> 7/18, I think chinese people tend to have darker skin?


Not necessarily, there's plenty of japs with similar skin tones


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 19, 2020)

All asians look exactly the same, like clones.


----------



## гape (Dec 19, 2020)

learn gaijin


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Dec 19, 2020)

3/18
I guess I need some practice


----------



## supremeautismo (Dec 19, 2020)

7/10 (which is average.)  Grew up in an Asian neighborhood so this is semi embarrassing.

Ah well, no one can tell white folkz apart either, get in line, anglos.


----------



## polonium (Dec 19, 2020)

6/18

All rook same


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 19, 2020)

3/18

If I see an Asian commiting a crime, I couldn't identify them and that's a problem. However, that test is missing other Asians...


----------



## Ero (Dec 19, 2020)

For women (in general*):
Chinese = more rounded face, high babyfat cheeks
Japanese = longer face, a bit wide, smaller cheeks
Korean = prominent sharp chin, high cheekbones, slim face.

Same for guys but it's harder for me to tell.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 19, 2020)

6/18. Usually am pretty good with differentiating between them, usually by facial bone structure (for women at least). This quiz picked the most difficult with weird piercings, hair colour and some are clearly mixed.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Dec 19, 2020)

Fuck off out of 18


----------



## KittyGremlin (Dec 19, 2020)

5/18... And remember, by picking random answers one should get 6 right on average.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 19, 2020)

Quiz is bullshit.

They're obviously all pictures of the same man and woman but I only got 4/18


----------



## WarJams (Dec 19, 2020)

I could only tell the vietnamese one because the pussy was sideways


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 19, 2020)

6/18. Is it really possible to tell them apart when for centuries (millennia?) these closely neighboring countries were all moving around and fucking each other?

I'm sure you could pull a similar test with the Balkan countries and have a hard time separating Greeks, Romanians, and Slavs apart.


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Dec 19, 2020)

I got a 7. About what I expected, I can at least tell the languages apart by sound and sight, but not the people. There are barely any Asian people where I live so I don't have much to go off of.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Dec 19, 2020)

5/18
I could have sworn that Chinese were the monolidiest of all the asian subraces but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 19, 2020)

11/18 bitches, puts me in the lead...

If I could hear each one say something in English, I could get 17 or 18 without seeing their faces.


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 19, 2020)

lol, you dummies all got sucked in by a trick quiz- "China", "Japan" and "Korea" all different names for the same place, like "Dutch", "Holland" and "the Netherlands".


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 19, 2020)

Slightly above average but still not good


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 19, 2020)

The top 3 douchiest looking guys were Chinese.


----------



## Enoby Way (Dec 19, 2020)

2/10, good thing I only ever try to guess in my head


----------



## Alexander Clamilton (Dec 19, 2020)

too many hapas to be fair


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 19, 2020)

I got 10/18. My only tip is to choose quickly and not linger and think too long. The ones I stopped and thought about I got wrong.



Bland Crumbs said:


> Fuck off out of 18
> 
> View attachment 1799112


I got this one right (Japanese).


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 19, 2020)

Chinks eternally btfo because they all look the same.

Flip master race


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 20, 2020)

7/18. I have some notion of the differences between asians appearance wise, but some of these were bullshit.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 20, 2020)

4/18. I apparently have no idea what Koreans look like, and some Chinee have rounder eyes than I give them credit for.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 20, 2020)

Stupid test. The whole point of "all look alike" is supposed to be about not being able to tell individuals apart, not allocate individuals by race. Does anyone think they could reliably separate out Germans, Dutch, English? But does anyone think these are all the same people? There's some tendencies like someone can look French or Dutch but it's not always obvious. It's especially idiotic to have Koreans and Japanese in the same quiz - it's like trying to determine if someone is Pakistani or Indian with no cultural clues - same racial group, different cultures.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 20, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Stupid test. The whole point of "all look alike" is supposed to be about not being able to tell individuals apart, not allocate individuals by race. Does anyone think they could reliably separate out Germans, Dutch, English? But does anyone think these are all the same people? There's some tendencies like someone can look French or Dutch but it's not always obvious. It's especially idiotic to have Koreans and Japanese in the same quiz - it's like trying to determine if someone is Pakistani or Indian with no cultural clues - same racial group, different cultures.


i thought it an anti racism website. "see asians are all different no same same.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 20, 2020)

Allooksame still exists? I took that test FIFTEEN YEARS AGO


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Dec 20, 2020)

10/18

The test was harder than I expected.  Never failed to differentiate IRL, so far that is.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Dec 20, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Does anyone think they could reliably separate out Germans, Dutch, English?


Depends if you can see their teeth.


----------



## Calculus (Dec 20, 2020)

> Maybe there is something to be said about someone saying “You guys all look the same!” Or, maybe they just don’t know any better.





			http://alllooksame.com/about/
		


I think the issue comes from people from majority white places being overly reliant on hair and eye colour to tell people apart, while places with more racial mix use facial structure more. Interestingly, I found that Asians who have spent very little time around white people are just as bad at telling them apart, individually or by nationality. I think it must take time for your brain to learn to recognise different racial facial patterns or something.

I got 7 btw.


----------



## thyme's up (Dec 20, 2020)

8/18

Basically my achievement for 2020.


----------



## Devyn (Dec 21, 2020)

6/18 lol, need practice

From the Epigenetics Literacy Project, composites of thousands of individuals from distinct racial groups:



This is interesting too:

Artificial intelligence can identify 'gay faces' from a picture, study claims | The Independent | The Independent


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 21, 2020)

7/18.

I must be waisis. Me velly solly.


----------



## janedoe (Dec 21, 2020)

7/18, but i can't tell ethnicities apart in general. 

i know i'd do infinitely worse with a *can you tell black people apart* quiz.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 21, 2020)

Not being able to tell faces apart (prosopagnosia) is a common trait in autism, the test is ableist.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Dec 21, 2020)

Guess when one dedicates so much to be able to sniff out the Anglo, other areas suffer.  
Tbh, most Asians I see are none of these 3 groups.


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 21, 2020)

7/18
I get them mixed up.


----------



## millais (Dec 21, 2020)

During WW2, they had it all figured out. People forgot over time, I guess.


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 22, 2020)

millais said:


> During WW2, they had it all figured out. People forgot over time, I guess.


Wow, it's fucking nothing! I cannot tell the difference with the descriptions and photos they gave, except the one about their stares.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Dec 22, 2020)

9/18.
Asians have a weird fixation on not being confused with other dog-eaters, as if anyone gives a shit.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 22, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> Quiz is bullshit.
> 
> They're obviously all pictures of the same man and woman but I only got 4/18


Same here.
Guess I'm just a raycist.


----------



## Calandrino (Dec 22, 2020)

Educate yourself, racists

Typical Chinaman:





Note the slanty eyes, yellow skin, and inscrutable expression. What's he up to? Plotting against your way of life and everything you hold dear, most likely.  He's eating with sticks because his primitive tribe never invented the fork. 

Whereas your average Japanese person looks a little more like this:






KNOW THE DIFFERENCE, IT COULD SAVE YOUR LIFE


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 22, 2020)

Average, 7
I honestly got a bald guy and the guys with dyed hair as Japanese due to my observations on the NHK channel and how Japanese guys usually dye their hairs any shade of blonde.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 22, 2020)

10/18, because Koreans have pretty distinctive features compared to Chinese and Japanese.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Dec 22, 2020)

In real life I tend to be able to tell the difference half the time, yet with this I only got 4.

I'm gonna say this is bullshit because I've never seen anyone Japanese, Chinese or Korean that looks like most of them.


----------



## make_it_so (Dec 22, 2020)

6/18 - very shamefur dispray.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 23, 2020)

8/18.

Average is 7.

Huh. Chinese and Korean have similar features.


----------



## TinyKitty (Dec 23, 2020)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> In real life I tend to be able to tell the difference half the time, yet with this I only got 4.
> 
> I'm gonna say this is bullshit because I've never seen anyone Japanese, Chinese or Korean that looks like most of them.



It doesn't help that in most of the photos, the subject has an exaggerated, distorted facial expression and/or has a bunch of piercings and other shit stuck in their face.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 23, 2020)

No way he lives in mainland China.

6/18, least I got all the Chinese women right. Really unattractive.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 23, 2020)

Kari Kamiya said:


> View attachment 1806253
> No way he lives in mainland China.
> 
> 6/18, least I got all the Chinese women right. Really unattractive.


Funnily enough that's the one I got wrong too.

17/18. I'm cheating though because I am asian.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 23, 2020)

They all look like Viet Cong to me.  Get the napalm.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a 3, goddamn.
I refuse to feel bad though because I've been called everything from paki to algerian right around to british


----------

